# We need to keep voting.



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

First of all, well done everyone for keeping Fishforums at top rank. However in order for a good reputation to stick, we need to keep voting.
We deserve to stay at the top, and we won't for long if the same thing as last time happens. People forget to vote and we go rock bottom again.
I vote twice a day. Once at work, then once at home. Let's see if we can all do the same! And if you don't work, vote at school/college/whatever!
Thanks fishkeepers, your time is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We've been getting around a dozen new members every day on average since we've hit #1, and they really add up in time. That's a dozen new people who might know the answer to your next question or who might be into something you find interesting each day, which means that every day FishForums is getting a little bit better for everyone.

I thank all of you who have been voting, but I have to ask why most of you are not voting. We've had 138 members log on today, but have only gotten a couple dozen votes. If everyone voted just one day we'd totally dominate for the week.

If you don't know HOW to vote, it's easy! If you look at the top of the main page, right next to that little box where you log in, and where it says "welcome" after you do, you'll see a little red, white & blue box with an animation in it which says "Aquarank." RIGHT-Click on that box, open in a new window, left-click on the link that says "vote for this site," wait about three seconds, and then close that window. You'll be right back where you started at FishForums. The whole thing only takes about 11 seconds, and it means so much, so please vote. The more traffic we get, the more things we'll be able to add to FishForums to make it even better, and of course the more active it will be, which will result in a much faster response time to all posts.
Thanks!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I am only able to vote once a day - no other IP's to log in on.. I vote every morning at 630am when I log in!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Kiss Me, I Voted!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i aint giving you a man kiss!

I vote 24/7 on all 5 ip addys i have 

i saw us drop down to #2 for an hr or so today, shame on you! 

Fishprofiles is trying to get us


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> i aint giving you a man kiss!


EWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have an office any more to go and vote, but how
about 3 times  - Modem, dial-up and thru a router :wink:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I voted this morning - did you??


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I vote every morning!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> I vote every morning!


me too!:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

me three!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i usually get 2 votes in a day, my house and my girl friends, so, im carrying my weight, we need to put a thread on every section, im sure lots of users dont check the watering hole, took me a long time to get interested in it.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

im a techy at my school so i vote like 50 times a day...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We vote everyday


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aiiieee!
We're only ahead by ONE vote! Somebody DO something! ( like vote )


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Aiiieee!
> We're only ahead by ONE vote! Somebody DO something! ( like vote )


That's what I was worried about. We were two votes up, now only one?
I can't beleive this. Fishforums is doomed!
Somebody click that dam button!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

CLICK

Did it help?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> CLICK
> 
> Did it help?


Every little helps.

Come on guys? What happened? We're number two now. They have 150 votes, so do we. All we need is one more vote and we're #1 again!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoo-HOO! A nice ten-vote lead!

Do you realize that if we can keep this up for just another day & a half we will have been #1 for an entire WEEK? That's practically unheard of on any ranking site.

Don't slack off now, everyone! You can bet that the other guys will try everything they can to knock us back down again.

By the way, I lost the official count, but we've gained some 70 new members this week thanks to your voting efforts. Thanks, everyone!


----------

